# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  lỗi mất ethernet controller

## huubacdo

hôm trước do sơ suất nên instal nhầm cái card mạng.máy tính của em bây h bị mất cái biểu tượng hai cái máy tính ở local area network . em vào control partner và thấy cái ethernet controller có dấu chấm than . hiện giờ không biết phải làm ntn . mong mọi người giúp đỡ . em thấy cái found new hardware nó bảo instal cái realtek rtl 8168/8111 pci-e ethernet nic nhưng nó cần cái file gì đó .sys ..mong được anh chị giúp đỡ[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]:bawling:

----------


## hoanghuy200515

bạn bỏ đĩa main vô cài lại driver mạng đi....

----------


## thienanphuoc01

> hôm trước do sơ suất nên instal nhầm cái card mạng.máy tính của em bây h bị mất cái biểu tượng hai cái máy tính ở local area network . em vào control partner và thấy cái ethernet controller có dấu chấm than . hiện giờ không biết phải làm ntn . mong mọi người giúp đỡ . em thấy cái found new hardware nó bảo instal cái realtek rtl 8168/8111 pci-e ethernet nic nhưng nó cần cái file gì đó .sys ..mong được anh chị giúp đỡ[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]:bawling:


tức là nó báo một file có dạng đuôi .sys trong driver lan còn thiếu .
bạn có thể post tên card mạng đầy đủ lên cho mình .hoặc bạn cho mình biết bạn đang dùng laptop hay pc .rồi cho mình tên main và model nhé .

----------


## admin

haha , y chang mình , mình mới bị cách đây 1 tháng , phải đi bảo hành liền. vì hôm bữa đang sử dụng thì cúp điện đột ngột . 
chip lan trong main của bạn bị cháy rồi, bạn phải thay chip mới . dù bạn có cài lại driver cũng như không thôi à.
mình thay chip lại và chạy bình thường.
thân.

----------


## ctthutrang85

chưa chắc cháy đâu bạn .tùy trường hợp mà nó cháy .vidu như hệ thống tự ngắt điện khi bị cúp điện bị lỗi .hoặc card lan rời bị lỏng .còn không thì cũng khó mà cháy được chíp cho dù bị mất điện đột ngột .

----------

